# Wieviel "Automatik- Betrieb" ist erlaubt ?



## mega_ohm (12 Juni 2009)

*Ich möchte ( mal außer Betracht aller Normen ) am "Stammtisch" fragen:*
Mir ist bekannt, daß Normen zu kennen und einzuhalten sind. Allerdings wird das Erlangen dieser Kenntnisse dem Fragenden nicht ganz einfach gemacht.
Während ich im I-Net sofort das GG, BGB, StGB finden kann, sind Normen im techn. Bereich nur auszugsweise bzw. kostenpflichtig einsehbar.
(z.B. VDE- Verlag)

*Wieviel "Automatisierung" ist erlaubt ?*
- Kann man mit "gesunden" Menschenverstand, ohne alle Normen ( von vielen hat man gehört, ... manche kennt man => die meisten sind aber "nie gelesen/ gehört") zu wissen, *heute* eigentlich noch wenigstens einen kleinen Teil einer Anlage "verbessern" ? ( Ich will ja nicht einmal eine komplette Anlage bauen !)

=> "Gefahrenanalyse" als einzigste Antwort... damit wäre ich nicht zufrieden.
Es würde sich in mir sogar der Verdacht aufbäumen, daß man dieses Wort einfach mal wieder schreiben wollte, ohne eigentlich Lust auf eine ernsthafte Diskussion zu haben.

Mich drängt diese Frage schon etwas...
Ich habe ein Programm für einen Dual- Drahtablauf geschrieben.
(  und es funzt super... )
Dual- Drahtablauf bedeutet:
- 2 Drähte, die permanent gleichzeitig gezogen werden.
Um das zu ermöglichen, sind 4 "Aufsatz- Plätze" erforderlich - 2 sind in Arbeitsposition (von denen wird gezogen), 2 in Vorbereitung (Material auflegen, schweißen etc.).

Jetzt fragte mich ein Maschinist, ( der alleine für die 4 Plätze zuständig ist, tatsächlich genug zu tun hat... so daß es sich überhaupt lohnt, über einen weiteren Schritt der Automatisierung nachzudenken...)
ob ich den jeweils leeren Aufsatz-Platz nicht automatisch in "Belade- Pos." fahren könnte.
Von der Sache her wäre es überhaupt kein Problem:
( bisher )
- ich überwache das Leer- Ziehen, warne mittels einer Blitzleuchte vor,
- wenn 50 kg Restmaterial unterschritten werden UND "Anlage= Automatik_EIN" UND.... UND *einTaster außerhalb des Gefahrenbereiches* betätigt wird, bis der Aufsatz-Platz in "Belade- Pos." ist, läuft die Anlage weiter, ansonsten QSP. Damit ist der Bediener ortsgebunden, außerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs. (Quetschgefahr)

Das Argument des Maschinisten ist: "Er könnte ja in der Zeit, wo er nicht das "Gnöbsche" drücken muß, schon das nächste Material mittels Gabelstapler heranfahren.
Auch der Produktionsmeister sieht "unnütze Zeitverschwendung":
("Der Maschinist steht in der Ecke und drückt auf einen Knopf = das ist nicht zeitgemäß") und macht Druck in Richtung "automatitsch".

Ich schätze diesen Bereich sowieso als "hochgradig gefährlich" ein, weil man diesen Bereich nur sehr schwer überwachen kann. Würde man diesen Bereich (im Automatik- Betrieb der Anlage) sicherer machen wollen, könnte die Anlage nicht mehr produzieren. ( Es muß ständig jemand zeitweise im Gefährdungsbereich tätig sein oder mit einem Gabelstapler noch andere Gafahren herbeischaffen)
Wenn jemand BG-Rentner werden möchte, hat er an diesem Arbeitsplatz gute Chancen, das Ziel zu erreichen.

Ich weigere mich, dieses "Automatisch in Beladepos. fahren" zu realisieren,
(ich habe Sicherheitsbedenken !!, keine Unkenntnis, das Problem autom. zu fahren)
außer.. (da ich AN bin)... ich bekomme einen schriftlichen Auftrag der Geschäftsleitung. 
Gründe:
- solange der Maschinist das "Gnöbschen " drückt (betätigen muß), macht er schonmal keinen Unsinn (ist außerhalb des Gefährdungsbereiches) und hat nebenbei noch Einsicht in den Gefahrenbereich >> falls andere Leute mal nix Besseres zu tun haben...


Wie denkt ihr darüber ?


----------



## Human (12 Juni 2009)

Also mal in einem kuzen Satz: Du musst irgendwie sicherstellen, dass sich keine Person innerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs befindet.

Mir würde da eine Trittmatte einfallen, sowas in etwa: http://www.haake-technik.de/frame.php?lang=de&page=1&mp-pvid=1-1Y4Q21-Jl-1MEwIp


----------



## marlob (12 Juni 2009)

Du könntest den Bereich mit der von human erwähnten Trittmatte oder einem Laserscanner überwachen. Jedesmal wenn einer im Gefahrenbereich ist, erfolgt kein Automatikbetrieb. Wenn der Gefahrenbereich verlassen wurde, muss der Maschinist einen Quittierknopf drücken und die Anlage kann autmatisch weiterfahren, bis wieder jemand den Gefahrenbereich betritt.
Damit die Ablaufkette nicht an einer ungünstigen Stelle stehen bleibt, weil jemand den Gefarhenbereich betritt, kann du ja mit einer Warnlampe darauf hinweisen, wann der Bereich frei ist.


----------



## Markus (12 Juni 2009)

...ach du scheisse 




mega_ohm schrieb:


> => "Gefahrenanalyse" als einzigste Antwort... damit wäre ich nicht zufrieden.´


 
was willst du?
das wir aufgrnd deiner halblebigen beschreibeung sagen was zu tun ist?
MACH EINE!
im prinzip hast du es ja schon gemacht, zumindest hast du deine sicherheitsbedenken ja schon etwas formuliert in deinem post...

was kann passieren? wie schlimm ist es? wie warscheinlich ist es? kann man das verantworten oder muss was gemacht werden? ENDEPENG! wo zur hölle liegt das problem?
die normen die du als abschreckend betrachtest geben dir da lediglich eine hilfestellung, sie sagen z.b. welche kathegorie eine sicherheitsfunktion erfüllen muss bei einem bestimmten gefährdungspotential...
und diese arbeit kann dir keiner hier im forum abnehmen, zumindest nicht ohn die maschine oder zumindest detailierte zeichnugngen und beschreibungen gesehen zu haben!

und wegen der steuerungskategorie, da wäre wir beim nächsten punkt:




mega_ohm schrieb:


> Von der Sache her wäre es überhaupt kein Problem:
> ( bisher )
> - ich überwache das Leer- Ziehen, warne mittels einer Blitzleuchte vor,
> - wenn 50 kg Restmaterial unterschritten werden UND "Anlage= Automatik_EIN" UND.... UND *einTaster außerhalb des Gefahrenbereiches* betätigt wird, bis der Aufsatz-Platz in "Belade- Pos." ist, läuft die Anlage weiter, ansonsten QSP. Damit ist der Bediener ortsgebunden, außerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs. (Quetschgefahr)


 
WIE überwachst du das?
so wie sich das liest in deinem tollen sps programm...
...wenn das so ausreicht - wäre dann vermutlich Kat.B - dann ist das ja ok, wobei ich das STARK bezweifle...




mega_ohm schrieb:


> Das Argument des Maschinisten ist: "Er könnte ja in der Zeit, wo er nicht das "Gnöbsche" drücken muß, schon das nächste Material mittels Gabelstapler heranfahren.
> Auch der Produktionsmeister sieht "unnütze Zeitverschwendung":
> ("Der Maschinist steht in der Ecke und drückt auf einen Knopf = das ist nicht zeitgemäß") und macht Druck in Richtung "automatitsch".


 
der kann argumentieren was er will, und darfst auch alles automatisieren bis du schwarz wirst - um deine eingangsfrage zu beantworten, aber der kübel muss sicher sein - BASTA!
und was für eine sicherheitsnivea ereicht werden muss und wie man das umsetzt kann und sollte dir hier keiner sagen...


mache dir gedanken wohin du willst mit deinem umbau.
bewerte die gefahren die dann von der anlage ausgehen.
als erstes muss versucht werden die gefahren konstruktiv zu beseitigen, z.b. du andere abstände um scheerstellen zu eliminieren, oder schutzgitter.
wenn das nicht ausreicht, dann muss die steuerung herhalten. trittmatten, lichtgitter, zustimmtaster, oder aber auch dinge wie "sicher reduzierte geschwindigkeit"...
wenn du da keine chance hast, dann müssen zumndest schilder, lampen, hinweise in der bal und unterweisung des ma geamcht werden - letzteres ist zwar am günstigsten, aber diese reihenfolge MUSS zwinged eingehalten werden!

UND SCHREIB DAS GANZE AUF! (machen tust du es im kopf ja sowieso schon!)
es gibt zwar normen wie man das aufschreibt, zb eine EN1050, aber im prinzip darfst du das auch auf die innenseite einer schokoladenverpackung schreiben, wichtig ist nur dass du deine gedanken bei der risikobewertung irgendwie dokumentierst. das will der staatsanwalt sehen wenn der typ da drin bg-rentner geworden ist, ohne stehtst du genrell scheisse da, also ist so ein fresszettel immer noch besser....


wenn du dir im klaren darüber bist wie man das steuerungstechnisch umsetzt und was man dazu braucht (kategorie), dann kannst du das ja mal durchrechnen und dein chef soll dir sagen ob es sich lohnt.
aber solange die maschine sicherer ist darfst du ALLES automatisieren, dann bist du ggf. irgendwann soweit dass der typ da drin gegen einen robi ersetzt wird, auf letzteren musst du auch nicht so gut aufpassen, was die sicherheitstechnik wieder deutlich biliger macht...


wegen deiner kalkulation, sicherheitstechnik kostet geld, aber leute die davon nichts verstehen legen die dinge häufig falsch aus, so wird oft an machen stelle viel zu viel (viel zu teuer) gesichert, und irgenwo mittendrin wurde am falschen platz gespart und der rest hat auch keinen sinn. bestest beispiel dafür sind die ganzen trottel die sich sauteure kat.4 sicherheitslichtgitter an die anlage schrauben und damit auf einen sps-eingang gehen...

...deshalb wäre es vielleicht auch sinnvoller und wirtschaftlicher das jemanden machen zu lassen der sich mit sowas auskennt...


----------



## Safety (12 Juni 2009)

*Antworten*



> *Wieviel "Automatisierung" ist erlaubt ?*
> - Kann man mit "gesunden" Menschenverstand, ohne alle Normen ( von vielen hat man gehört, ... manche kennt man => die meisten sind aber "nie gelesen/ gehört") zu wissen, *heute* eigentlich noch wenigstens einen kleinen Teil einer Anlage "verbessern" ? ( Ich will ja nicht einmal eine komplette Anlage bauen !)



Ja.
Normen braucht man nicht anzuwenden!
ABER
Die MRL ist ein Gesetz, diese musst Du umsetzen!
UND
Kommt es zu einem Unfall wird Dich der Richter fragen:
Wie haben Sie ein geleichwertiges Sicherheitsniveau erreicht?
Und jetzt hast Du ein sehr sehr großes Problem!



> => "Gefahrenanalyse" als einzigste Antwort... damit wäre ich nicht zufrieden.
> Es würde sich in mir sogar der Verdacht aufbäumen, daß man dieses Wort einfach mal wieder schreiben wollte, ohne eigentlich Lust auf eine ernsthafte Diskussion zu haben.



Ob du damit zufrieden bist oder nicht ist die Risikoana der Anfang!
Wie willst Du ein Sicherheitsniveau festlegen ohne die Gefahren zu kennen?

Und noch ein Tipp:
Wenn Du diese Änderungen durchführst bist Du der Verantwortliche und musst für die Anlage ein neues CE-Zeichen vergeben. Ich weiß das will man jetzt so nicht hören aber es ist eben so!


----------



## Jan (12 Juni 2009)

Ich würde mal ganz banal sagen,
automatisieren, was geht UND den gesamten Gefahrenbereich mit einem (zugelassenen) Kamerasystem über wachen.
(Habe so ein System mal gesehen. Der Gefahrenbereich war durch gelbe Linen auf dem Boden markiert. Tritt jemand in den Gefahrenbereich, bleibt die Anlage stehen, bevor die Person in Gefahr gerät.)

Sobald sich jemand in den Gefahrenbereich begibt, Anlage in einen sicheren Zusatand (Not-Aus) bringen.

Die Idee mit dem Roboter finde ich garnicht so schlecht. Dann kann man den gesamten Bereich abriegeln und reduziert den Personenschutz auf ein Minimum.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Paule (13 Juni 2009)

Also ich würde mal sagen:

Dem Arbeitgeber, dem es zu teuer ist, dass sein Angestellter das "Gnöbschen " drücken muss, der installiert auch kein Kamerasystem!
Die Trittmatten hören sich ziemlich günstig an.
Und natürlich ist das A & O die Gefahrenanalyse und zwar mit allen beteiligten Personen, insbesondere dem Projektleiter, denn der hält sich gerne aus der Sache raus.
(Hauptsache sind Dein reines Gewissen und die Unterschriften aller anderen)


----------



## mega_ohm (13 Juni 2009)

Human schrieb:


> Also mal in einem kuzen Satz: Du musst irgendwie sicherstellen, dass sich keine Person innerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs befindet.
> 
> Mir würde da eine Trittmatte einfallen, sowas in etwa: http://www.haake-technik.de/frame.php?lang=de&page=1&mp-pvid=1-1Y4Q21-Jl-1MEwIp


Eine Tritt- Matte funktioniert nicht, weil nicht nur Personen, sondern auch Gabelstapler in diesen Bereich "müssen".
Zudem fällt durch Umlenk- Rollen massig "Schlacke" an... 
_=> Elektroofenschlacke_ [EOS]).
Da dieser Bereich in der Woche nur 1x durch eine Entsorgungs- Firma "*umwelt-ökologo*" gehandhabt wird, entstehen tonnenschwere EOS- Berge im Gefährdungsbereich.



Human schrieb:


> Also mal in einem kuzen Satz: Du musst irgendwie sicherstellen, dass sich keine Person innerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs befindet.


Bisher habe ich das für EINE Person (den Bediener) ja gesichert.
=> Taster für Quittierung, der während des gesamten Zyklus, in dem irgendwelche Teile sich bewegen, betätigt werden muß = der Bediener ist außerhalb des Gefärdungsbereiches, weil der Taster außerhalb angeordnet ist.
Sobald der Aufsetz- Platz eine Position erreicht hat [Arbeitspos. oder Beladepos.] , wird ein Merker gesetzt. Ein festgeklemmter Taster reicht nicht, um die weitere Funktion der Anlage in "Auto" zu gewährleisten.
Es wird eine neg. Flanke erwartet, die einen Merker "UserAction" zurücksetzt. Beim nächsten Aufsetzplatz- Wechsel muß dieser Merker mittels einer pos. Flanke von dem Taster innerhalb von 20 sec. gesetzt werden, sonst "Maschine QSP".


----------



## Safety (13 Juni 2009)

*Fragen*

Hallo,
ich schreibe jetzt ganz bewusst keine Normen und appelliere an Deinen Menschenverstand!


> Bisher habe ich das für EINE Person (den Bediener) ja gesichert.
> => Taster für Quittierung, der während des gesamten Zyklus, in dem irgendwelche Teile sich bewegen, betätigt werden muß = der Bediener ist außerhalb des Gefärdungsbereiches, weil der Taster außerhalb angeordnet ist.
> Sobald der Aufsetz- Platz eine Position erreicht hat [Arbeitspos. oder Beladepos.] , wird ein Merker gesetzt. Ein festgeklemmter Taster reicht nicht, um die weitere Funktion der Anlage in "Auto" zu gewährleisten.
> Es wird eine neg. Flanke erwartet, die einen Merker "UserAction" zurücksetzt. Beim nächsten Aufsetzplatz- Wechsel muß dieser Merker mittels einer pos. Flanke von dem Taster innerhalb von 20 sec. gesetzt werden, sonst "Maschine QSP".




Hier gehst Du davon aus, dass dies Sicher ist.
Dazu einige Fragen:
1.                 Wie stellst Du sicher das sich die Anlagenteile nicht unkontrolliert bewegen Stichwort Sichererhalt.
2.                 Wo geht dieser Taster hin, wie wird sichergestellt, dass dieser keinen Fehler hat bzw. die Nachfolgende Logikeinheit?
3.                 Wie stellst Du sicher das dieser Taster nicht einfach zumanipulieren ist?

Wenn Du diese Fragen nicht schlüssig beantworten kannst, ist und war Deine Anlage nie sicher!!!!!

Sowas löst man z.B. mit einer Zweihandbedienung!

Und Deine neue Lösung könnte man mit einem Lichtgitter lösen das erkennt wenn jemand in den Gefahren bereich geht. Das Reseten der Anlage könnte man dann außerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs machen, bzw. noch einen Pre-Reset in der Anlage oder oder oder hierzu muss man dann aber wieder die ungeliebten Normen lesen.
Ich nenne Sie nicht und schreibe auch nichts über Gefahren usw.


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2009)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> außer.. (da ich AN bin)... ich bekomme einen schriftlichen Auftrag der Geschäftsleitung.


Das entbindet dich nicht von einer Mitschuld, wenn ein Unfall eintritt.

Ist denn die Sicherheit schon mit einer Sicheren PLC gemacht?
Wenn nicht, dann hast du schon jetzt ein  echtes Problem, wenn etwas passiert.
Wenn du eine SafePLC hast, dann würde ich einen Laserscanner installerien, dessen Bereich den Gefährdungsbereich plus Sicherheitsbereich einschliesst.


bike


----------



## MSB (13 Juni 2009)

Also sorry Mega_Ohm, so wie du das hier alles schreibst,
solltest du jeden Tag, den du noch auf Freien Fuß verbringen darfst feiern.
Im Grunde stehst du schon fast im Knast, ohne es zu wissen.

Ansonsten *ACK* Safety und Markus ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mega_ohm (15 Juni 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ...ach du scheisse
> 
> was willst du?
> das wir aufgrnd deiner halblebigen beschreibeung sagen was zu tun ist?
> ...


Ich meinte mit
[zitat]
  => "Gefahrenanalyse" als einzigste Antwort... damit wäre ich nicht
  zufrieden.´"
[/zitat]
, daß ich schon einige Leute ( Meister, Sicherheits- Inge) gefragt hatte und mir nur dieses "Zauberwort" entgegen gebracht wurde.
Mit der Kenntnis, daß dieses Wort vielleicht im Duden steht, kommt man 
aber nicht weiter, denn mehr wurde mir nicht verraten.
Aber dabei konntest Du mir ja helfen.

Deshalb möchte ich mich für Deinen Kommentar bedanken, auch wenn der Umgangston etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.


----------



## mega_ohm (15 Juni 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich schreibe jetzt ganz bewusst keine Normen und appelliere an Deinen Menschenverstand!
> 
> 
> ...


Es muß bisher (und wenn es nach mir geht, bleibt das auch so !) ein Taster außerhalb des Gefahrenbereiches betätigt werden.
=> Person ist aus dem Gefahrenbereich = unkontrollierte Bewegungen können keinen Personenschaden verursachen
Eine 100% Sicherheit ist das nicht, daß ist mir klar.


> 2. Wo geht dieser Taster hin, wie wird sichergestellt, dass dieser keinen Fehler hat bzw. die Nachfolgende Logikeinheit?
> 3. Wie stellst Du sicher das dieser Taster nicht einfach zumanipulieren ist?


Der Taster wird über die s7 abgefragt.
"Taster manipulieren" oder der "Taster schaltet nicht" ist solange kein Problem, wie die SPS das tut, was sie soll. Für "Defekt / Manipulation" des Tasters habe ich mir einige Mimik einfallen lassen 
=> bleibt das Problem der nachfolgenden Logikeinheit. Eine normale s7-3xx ist für Sicherheitsfunktionen nicht zulässig... (das ist mir bekannt ).



> Wenn Du diese Fragen nicht schlüssig beantworten kannst, ist und war Deine Anlage nie sicher!!!!!
> 
> Sowas löst man z.B. mit einer Zweihandbedienung!


Eine Zweihand- Bedienung ist nicht möglich.
Der Bediener benötigt beide Hände für die Arbeit in diesem Gefahrenbereich. Ja... er muß in diesem Bereich arbeiten, solange die Anlage läuft, weil er das zu verarbeitende Vormaterial zuführen muß. Steht die Anlage, hat er Feierabend.


----------



## MSB (15 Juni 2009)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Es muß bisher (und wenn es nach mir geht, bleibt das auch so !) ein Taster außerhalb des Gefahrenbereiches betätigt werden.
> => Person ist aus dem Gefahrenbereich = unkontrollierte Bewegungen können keinen Personenschaden verursachen
> Eine 100% Sicherheit ist das nicht, daß ist mir klar.
> 
> ...



Also heißt auf normativen Deutsch, deine Anlage ist ohnehin nicht sicher,
also sicher nicht gegen unerwarteten Anlauf jeglicher Art gesichert.

Ist dein Bediener irgendwie von Geburt an behindert (also mit 3 Händen)?
Ich frage das nur aufgrund des letzten Absatzes.
Er muss einen Taster außerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs betätigen, UND mit beiden Händen im Gefahrenbereich irgendwas rummachen = 3 Hände?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mega_ohm (16 Juni 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Also heißt auf normativen Deutsch, deine Anlage ist ohnehin nicht sicher,
> also sicher nicht gegen unerwarteten Anlauf jeglicher Art gesichert.


Nein. 100% sicher ist sie nicht, da muß ich Dir zustimmen.

1.- gegen unerwarteten Wiederanlauf habe ich *einmal* ein PNOZ für die *Not-Halt- Schleife*. Dabei wird die Versorgungsspannung der Schütze, die Antriebe schalten bzw. vor FU's geschaltet sind, und für alle Ausgänge der SPS weggeschaltet, die irgend einen Antrieb schalten. Nur Anzeigen sind halt noch möglich, wie z.B. eine Störmelde- Leuchte. Zusätzlich werden alle Koppelsignale, außer Störmeldungen, die zu der eigentlichen Anlage gehen, die den Draht zieht, weggeschaltet und die NOt-Halt-Schleife dieser Anlage über Kontaktvervielfältigung "meines" PNOZ unterbrochen.
Wenn dann noch was schiefgeht... dann ist nicht nur mein Teil der Anlage nicht 100% sicher.
2.- gegen unerwarteten Wiederanlauf habe ich für Schutztüren, Reparatur- Schalter ein weiteres PNOZ. (sperren die Anlage, auch wenn man nur im Schutzbereich kehrt, man muß sie allerdings per Hand bedienen. Es sind Schlüsselschalter, so daß ein unbeabsichtigtes Wiedereinschalten nicht ohne Weiteres möglich ist, wenn man den Schlüssel abzieht. ) etc.
Schutztüren und Zäune gibt es dort schon, nur eben nicht in dem Bereich, wo das Material der Anlage zugestellt wird.
Einzelne Antrieb können dann aber Vor-Ort mit Bestätigungstaster händisch gefahren werden, Automatik- Betrieb geht nicht. Das ist für Einricht- Arbeiten bzw. Vormaterial- Wechsel gedacht.


> Ist dein Bediener irgendwie von Geburt an behindert (also mit 3 Händen)?
> Ich frage das nur aufgrund des letzten Absatzes.
> Er muss einen Taster außerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs betätigen, UND mit beiden Händen im Gefahrenbereich irgendwas rummachen = 3 Hände?


Ich meinte nacheinander folgende Tätigkeiten !
Während er sich quetschen oder an abwärts bewegenden Aufsatzplätzen verletzen könnte, muß er von außerhalb des Gefahrenbereiches den Quittiertaster betätigen (der nur auf eine normale s7-3xx geht), bis der Aufsatzplatz seine untere Position erreicht hat. Die selbe Prozedur muß erfolgen, wenn Antriebe ( Umlenkwagen etc.) nicht in ihrer Verriegelungspos. und mech. verriegelt sind.
Bewegt sich nichts, außer daß das Vormaterial gezogen wird ( die Antriebe, die das Material ziehen, stehen ca. 90m weiter weg ), muß sich der Bediener im Gefahrenbereich aufhalten, um weiteres Vormaterial aufzubereiten.

Aber die ganze Diskussion hat mich mal darüber nachdenken lassen, wie es vor dem Umbau war... Da gab es Boxen, in die Spulen aufgesetzt werden mußten. Danach mußte die Tür geschlossen und aktiv geschaltet werden. Damit wurde die Tür mech. verriegelt.
Der Umbau erfolgte, weil man eben eine zusätzliche Anlage und Personal brauchte, um die Spulen erstmal als unverkäufliches Zwischenprodukt herzustellen. Das sollte geändert werden.

Bei der jetzt laufenden Anlage werde ich eine Nachrüstung nur schwer durchsetzen können... aber ich habe ja noch meinen 10-fach- Ablauf...
und der ist erst im Aufbau.
- es werden zwischen die Aufsetzplätze Schutzzäune gebaut.
- in den Zustellbereich kommt ein Sicherheits- Lichtgitter pro Aufsetzplatz (ASP)
- ist der ASP in Beladepos. gefahren, kann man das Lichtgitter deaktivieren (Muting), das Material anschweißen etc.
- nach dem Quittieren ist der ASP und damit das Lichtgitter aktiv
( der Quittiertaster wird so angebaut, daß er von innen nicht zu bedienen ist
- die Lichtgitter- Geschichte wird über die entsprechend dazugehörigen
Sicherheitsrelais überwacht.

Das ist zwar auch noch nicht 100% sicher... der Maschinist könnte ja noch im Gefahrenbereich stehen und den Taster mittels einer 2. Person quittieren.... Ja, aber das wären so erstmal meine Gedanken.

Übrigens ist an der, jetzt seit 01/2009 laufenden umgebauten Anlage noch nix passiert, was auch nur annähernd in die Richtung "Personengefährdung" geht. Der Zeitraum ist zwar nie so groß, daß man sagen kann: " Bis jetzt ist nichts passiert => die Anlage ist sicher" ... aber das ich jeden Tag feiern muß, den ich noch nicht im Knast bin... (??)
Fakt ist, das derjenige, der Fragen stellt, sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt.
Nur wer keine Fragen hat, dem ist die Welt egal.

Ich möchte mich für Deine Fragen bzw. Kommentare bedanken, weil ich weiß, das es mir weitergeholfen hat.

MfG


----------



## Markus (16 Juni 2009)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> - es werden zwischen die Aufsetzplätze Schutzzäune gebaut.
> - in den Zustellbereich kommt ein Sicherheits- Lichtgitter pro Aufsetzplatz (ASP)
> - ist der ASP in Beladepos. gefahren, kann man das Lichtgitter deaktivieren (Muting), das Material anschweißen etc.
> - nach dem Quittieren ist der ASP und damit das Lichtgitter aktiv
> ...



ich habe im ersten post bereits geschrieben dass in der sicherheitstechnik auch oft geld unnötig verbraten wird weil die leute keine ahnung haben...

...ein sicherheitslichtgitter um einen durchgang abzusichern kostet so grob über den daumen 4000€ - diese schulung (1 woche!) kostet gerademal 2200 euronen...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17545

ist jetzt von pilz, die persönliche erfahrung von jabba und mir stehen in dem verlinkten thema, aber der kollege safety der hier auf den beitrag geantwortet hat, der kann dir sicher auch was sinnvolles von jokabsafety anbieten!


----------



## Jan (16 Juni 2009)

@ Mego Ohm

wenn eine Person im Gefahrenbereich ist und den Quittiertaster on einer zweiten Person drücken läßt, dann handelt niemand mehr fahrlässig oder grob fahrlässig, sondern vorsätzlich. 
Da kann der Bedienerr gleich über das Absperrgitter klettern. Kommt das gleiche bei raus.
Ich habe mal in einer Anlage gearbeitet, die mit Gittern und Schutztüren abgesichert war Tür auf = Not-Aus. Aber um die Gitter konnte man drumherum gehen / klettern. 
Also die eine oder andere Gehirnzelle sollte man beim Bediener schon voraussetzen. Eine Alternative wäre eine voll automatisierte Anlage.


----------



## Safety (17 Juni 2009)

*Antworten*

Hallo Mega-Ohm,



> Aber die ganze Diskussion hat mich mal darüber nachdenken lassen, wie es vor dem Umbau war... Da gab es Boxen, in die Spulen aufgesetzt werden mußten. Danach mußte die Tür geschlossen und aktiv geschaltet werden. Damit wurde die Tür mech. verriegelt.
> Der Umbau erfolgte, weil man eben eine zusätzliche Anlage und Personal brauchte, um die Spulen erstmal als unverkäufliches Zwischenprodukt herzustellen. Das sollte geändert werden.





>




Durch diesen  Umbau  habt Ihr die Konformitätserklärung des Herstellers unwirksam gemacht, d.h. diese Anlage hat nun kein CE- Zeichen mehr und darf nicht weiter betrieben werden da diese nicht der MRL entspricht. 



> 1.- gegen unerwarteten Wiederanlauf habe ich *einmal* ein PNOZ für die *Not-Halt- Schleife*. Dabei wird die Versorgungsspannung der Schütze, die Antriebe schalten bzw. vor FU's geschaltet sind, und für alle Ausgänge der SPS weggeschaltet, die irgend einen Antrieb schalten. Nur Anzeigen sind halt noch möglich, wie z.B. eine Störmelde- Leuchte. Zusätzlich werden alle Koppelsignale, außer Störmeldungen, die zu der eigentlichen Anlage gehen, die den Draht zieht, weggeschaltet und die NOt-Halt-Schleife dieser Anlage über Kontaktvervielfältigung "meines" PNOZ unterbrochen.
> Wenn dann noch was schiefgeht... dann ist nicht nur mein Teil der Anlage nicht 100% sicher.
> 2.- gegen unerwarteten Wiederanlauf habe ich für Schutztüren, Reparatur- Schalter ein weiteres PNOZ. (sperren die Anlage, auch wenn man nur im Schutzbereich kehrt, man muß sie allerdings per Hand bedienen. Es sind Schlüsselschalter, so daß ein unbeabsichtigtes Wiedereinschalten nicht ohne Weiteres möglich ist, wenn man den Schlüssel abzieht. ) etc.
> Schutztüren und Zäune gibt es dort schon, nur eben nicht in dem Bereich, wo das Material der Anlage zugestellt wird.
> Einzelne Antrieb können dann aber Vor-Ort mit Bestätigungstaster händisch gefahren werden, Automatik- Betrieb geht nicht. Das ist für Einricht- Arbeiten bzw. Vormaterial- Wechsel gedacht.




Es geht hier nicht um den Wiederanlauf sondern um unerwarteten Anlauf (Definition siehe 12100). Bedeutet der Bediener ist in der Anlage und diese läuft unkontrolliert los. Das muss sicher verhindert werden und kann bei höheren Sicherheitsrisiken nicht mit einer Normalen SPS gelöst werden oder eben nur als ein Kanal. 



> Übrigens ist an der, jetzt seit 01/2009 laufenden umgebauten Anlage noch nix passiert, was auch nur annähernd in die Richtung "Personengefährdung" geht. Der Zeitraum ist zwar nie so groß, daß man sagen kann: " Bis jetzt ist nichts passiert => die Anlage ist sicher" ... aber das ich jeden Tag feiern muß, den ich noch nicht im Knast bin... (??)
> Fakt ist, das derjenige, der Fragen stellt, sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt.
> Nur wer keine Fragen hat, dem ist die Welt egal.




Ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst oder?

Natürlich ist es sehr wichtig heute Produktiv zu sein! Aber das darf nicht auf kosten der Sicherheit gehen. Ich kann Dir auch nur Raten alle Vorschläge die hier so aus der Ferne gemacht werden erst mal zu überprüfen! Du  schreibst immer es ist Dir bewusst das dies nicht 100% sicher ist, leider muss ich Dir sagen das es maximal einem PLa oder b entspricht also einem sehr sehr niedrigen Sicherheitsniveau. Und die Unfallgefahr ist schon extrem hoch!


----------



## mega_ohm (17 Juni 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ich habe im ersten post bereits geschrieben dass in der sicherheitstechnik auch oft geld unnötig verbraten wird weil die leute keine ahnung haben...
> 
> ...ein sicherheitslichtgitter um einen durchgang abzusichern kostet so grob über den daumen 4000€ - diese schulung (1 woche!) kostet gerademal 2200 euronen...
> 
> ...


So einen Wochenlehrgang "Zertifizierter Maschinensicherheitsexperte" bei Pilz bekomme ich von meiner Firma nie und nimmer bezahlt, aber ich werde mal bei der Firma anfragen, ob nicht mal ein Experte für einen Tag zu uns kommen könnte und mal 10- 15 Leute ( Stahl-, Walzwerks- ELA und eben meinen Meister, meinen zukünftigen Meister und mich) schulen könnte.
Wenn wir dannach auch nicht gleich Spezialisten sind, wissen wir dannach hoffentlich schon mal, was überhaupt geht und was streng verboten ist.
- Wie schon geschrieben, einiges habe ich schon ( auch hier im Forum ) gelesen, einiges gehört... aber nix Genaues weiß man eben nicht.
Bisher ist kein Arbeitsunfall bei uns auf "unsichere Anlagen" zurück zuführen... das ist gut so und soll auch so bleiben.
Aber da die Voraussetzungen in der Sicherheitstechnik immer höher werden, muß man natürlich auch für die Zukunft wissen, was man tut.

Ich danke Dir für diesen Tipp.

MfG


----------



## mega_ohm (18 Juni 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> @ Mego Ohm
> 
> wenn eine Person im Gefahrenbereich ist und den Quittiertaster on einer zweiten Person drücken läßt, dann handelt niemand mehr fahrlässig oder grob fahrlässig, sondern vorsätzlich.
> Da kann der Bedienerr gleich über das Absperrgitter klettern. Kommt das gleiche bei raus.


Ich meine, daß es keine 100% Sicherheit gibt.
Aber das in diesem Strang angesprochene und zu Recht "angemeckerte" Problem (der Quittier-Taster geht auch "bloß" auf die SPS ) habe ich erkannt und es wird geändert.
Eine 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht einmal, wenn die Maschine/ Anlage wegen den ganzen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen überhaupt nicht mehr produzieren kann - selbst dann findet sich noch Jemand, der gegen die Maschine rennt und sich den Kopf einhaut. 


> Ich habe mal in einer Anlage gearbeitet, die mit Gittern und Schutztüren abgesichert war Tür auf = Not-Aus. Aber um die Gitter konnte man drumherum gehen / klettern.


Wenn man um Schutzzäune drum herum laufen kann oder mittels "üblich an der Anlage vorhandenen Werkzeug" ( z.b. ein 13-er Maulschlüssel oder ein Bolzenschneider liegt bei uns an jeder Anlage mehrfach rum ) Schutzmaßnahmen demontieren kann, ist das keine Schutzmaßnahme.
Für Schutztüren, Schutzzäune, schaltende Türbeschläge und verriegelungen verwenden wir immer Schrauben ( z.B. Torx od. Inbus mit so'nem Mittel- Stift = Sicherheitsbefestigung ) und die Schrauben werden mit "Gewindesicherung" verklebt. Entweder man benötigt zumindest mal eine Heißluftpistole und eine Steckdose (das ist in großen Werkshallen auch nicht überall zu finden) , um die Gewindesicherung gängig zu machen, oder Spezialwerkzeug.
Es gibt von Schmersal schaltende Türbeschläge ( in Verbindung mit einem PNOZ auf den einen Kanal, die Sicherheitsverriegelung auf den 2. Kanal ), deren Schaltpunkt man 1x einstellt und danach den Schraubkopf der Einstellschraube wegreißen muß (durch "Überdrehen" der Schraube).
Das sieht brutal und unprofessionell aus , wenn jemand zuschaut, ist aber wirkunksvoll ( manipulationssicher).

Schraubenköpfe die man auf Grund ihrer Konstruktion nur festschrauben aber nicht mehr lösen kann... das ist für mich die allerletzte Grütze.
Genauso, wie der Elektriker die Schraube beim Defekt der Kontaktzunge wegmeißeln muß und danach natürlich das Bohrloch wieder gängig macht und eine neue Kontaktzunge anmontiert, macht das auch der Maschinist... nur ist die Kontaktzunge dann nicht defekt, sondern den Maschinisten hat nur das Schutzhaube/-tür auf/zu genervt. 



> Also die eine oder andere Gehirnzelle sollte man beim Bediener schon voraussetzen.


Bei Gehirnzellen und AN, die beim Pförtner ihre Karte "durchziehen", bin ich mir nicht immer sicher, ob sie dort nicht auch ihr Gehirn "parken".


> Eine Alternative wäre eine voll automatisierte Anlage.


Ich glaube, die Frage dieses Stranges war: " Wieviel Automation ist erlaubt... ". Es geht also um voll automatisierte Anlagen und die Sicherheit der Bediener.

Am vergangenen Wochenende gab es bei uns einen Arbeitsunfall. Der Maschinist hatte im "Einrichtbetrieb" die Anlage auf ein anderes Materialkaliber umgebaut und sich bei einer Vorschubgeschwindigkeit von *0,1m/s* den Draht in den Oberarm "geschossen" !!!
Ich habe nur die Erstversorgung getätigt... es war nicht nur ein Kratzer ( was ich bei dieser Geschwindigkeit max. erwartet hätte ) sondern eine tiefe Stichverletzung.
Entweder war er in einer Art Winterstarre, ist im oberflächlichen Bereich der Haut ohne Schmerzreiz oder .... ich weiß es nicht.
Er muß für den Vorschub 2 Tasten betätigen... eine, um den Vorschub zu aktivieren, die 2. als Quittierung, weil die Schutztür offen ist.
In einem anderen Strang schrieb ich, daß wir bisher keine "anlagensicherheits- bedingten" Unfälle hatten... nach Zeugenaussagen (sein Arbeitskollege lag blaß in der Ecke... Theme "Blut") hat die Anlage nix Außergewöhliches gemacht... aber er hörte nur irgendwas, guckte erst danach hin...
Für den Kollegen tut es mir zwar leid, aber ich hoffe, daß die BG zu Besuch kommt, um das Ganze zu analysieren. Wenn was gefunden wird, was man ändern kann, um zukünftige Unfälle zu vermeiden... dann wird es gemacht... ( die dann erhöhten BG- Beiträge sind immer ein Argument )
*ÜBRIGENS: Dieser Unfall ereignete sich an einer, von einer Masch.Bau- Firma komplett gebauten Anlage !*
Und da sollten ja alle Richtlinien bekannt und eingehalten sein.

MfG


----------



## mega_ohm (18 Juni 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Mega-Ohm,
> 
> 
> Durch diesen Umbau habt Ihr die Konformitätserklärung des Herstellers unwirksam gemacht, d.h. diese Anlage hat nun kein CE- Zeichen mehr und darf nicht weiter betrieben werden da diese nicht der MRL entspricht.


(Zitat aus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Kennzeichnung, "*CE-Kennzeichnung* ":
- Die *CE-Kennzeichnung* (entweder von franz. _Communauté Européenne_ - = „Europäische Gemeinschaft“ oder _Conformité Européenne_, soviel wie
- „Übereinstimmung mit EU-Richtlinien“) ist eine Kennzeichnung nach EU-
- Recht für bestimmte Produkte in Zusammenhang mit der
- Produktsicherheit. Durch die Anbringung der CE-Kennzeichnung bestätigt - der Hersteller, dass das
- Produkt den geltenden europäischen Richtlinien
- entspricht. Eine CE-Kennzeichnung lässt keine Rückschlüsse zu, ob das
- Produkt durch unabhängige Stellen auf die Einhaltung der Richtlinien
- überprüft wurde. Ist nach der CE-Kennzeichnung eine vierstellige Zahl
- angebracht, weist dies auf die Einbindung einer Benannten Stelle in das 
- Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren hin. Die CE-Kennzeichnung ist kein
- Gütesiegel (Qualitätszeichen).
Zitatende wikipedia)

Ein CE- Zeichen hatte diese Anlage m.M.nach nie... zumindest ist mir dieses Zeichen in noch keiner Dokumentation dieser Ösi-Firma (die Normen in Österreich sind meist nicht weit weg von deutschen Normen, teils sogar schärfer...) aufgefallen.
All meine Ideen habe ich dieser Firma mit Schaltplänen, Programm + Doku per E-Mail zugesendet. Sie haben nie gestreikt.
Sicher... es ist ein Umbau, der von unserer Geschäftsleitung angekurbelt wurde, nachdem man mal die Anlagenlaufzeit ins Verhältnis zur Leistung gestellt hat...
Einige Teile unserer Lösung werden inzwischen in den Anlagen der Masch.Bau-Firma standardmäßig verbaut - also kann nicht alles Murks sein.
Aber ich werde mal nach den MRL bei der Masch.Bau- Firma nachfragen...
Die haben in ihrer Firma eigene Sicherheits- Spezialisten und die haben mir noch nicht die Freundschaft gekündigt.


> Es geht hier nicht um den Wiederanlauf sondern um unerwarteten Anlauf (Definition siehe 12100). Bedeutet der Bediener ist in der Anlage und diese läuft unkontrolliert los. Das muss sicher verhindert werden und kann bei höheren Sicherheitsrisiken nicht mit einer Normalen SPS gelöst werden oder eben nur als ein Kanal.


Ich sehe nur 2 mögliche "unerwartete Anläufe":
1.- Not- Halt 
2.- Reparatur
die von "meinem" Teil der Anlage kommen könnten.
Und die habe ich über 2 PNOZ geregelt.

Der "Not- Halt" von der Ösi- Seite (die nachfolgenden Anlagenteile in Produktionsrichtung) wird von meinem Teil bei "Not- Halt" auch mit über kontaktbehaftete Schaltung ( keine SPS) berücksichtigt.

_Der Bereich, der mir eigentlich Kopfzerbrechen_ bereitet.... ist nur sehr schwer zu sichern. Aber <markus> hat mich auf einen guten Trichter gebracht... ich gehe morgen zu meinem Werksleiter, und lade mir einen Berater von Pilz für eine Tagesschulung ein... für das Gesamtwerk, in dem ich AN bin ! --- ca. 10- 15 Leute sind sicher dabei.
Das rechnet sich immer, die Unfallstatistik ( die bei uns vor dem Pförtner für Alle frei zugängig ausgehangen wird und die daraus resultierenden BG- Beiträge...) bzw. die Akzeptanz in der direkt anliegenden Bevölkerung ist sicher Grund genug... 


> Ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst oder?
> 
> Natürlich ist es sehr wichtig heute Produktiv zu sein! Aber das darf nicht auf kosten der Sicherheit gehen. Ich kann Dir auch nur Raten alle Vorschläge die hier so aus der Ferne gemacht werden erst mal zu überprüfen! Du schreibst immer es ist Dir bewusst das dies nicht 100% sicher ist, leider muss ich Dir sagen das es maximal einem PLa oder b entspricht also einem sehr sehr niedrigen Sicherheitsniveau. Und die Unfallgefahr ist schon extrem hoch!


Das Unfallrisiko ist in diesem, von mir bewußt gewählten (weil ich eben mal Ratschläge benötigte) beschriebenem Bereich sehr hoch. Das hatte auch ich schon geschrieben.

- Sehr niedriges Sicherheitsnivau <<< da kann ich Dir nicht uneingeschränkt zustimmmen.

Ach wenn es sicher noch Verbesserungswürdigkeiten gibt... und auch wenn ich die Geschichte ( alle sicherheitsrelevanten Sachen habe ich ja kontaktbehaftet über PNOZ gelöst !) nicht für perfekt halte....
- Bisher ist es noch niemandem gelungen, meine teilweise!! SPS- geproggten "_Sicherheits-Dingens_" zu überlisten. 
( Ich weiß, daß das immer danach schreit: " Bisher ist ja nüscht passiert")
... UND ich schließe mich dieser Meinung NICHT an.

Das war bei anderen, von Masch.Bau-Firmen eingesetzter Sicherheitstechnik und teilweise nur mit potentieller Faulheit und einem Hilfsarbeiter- Abschluß des Bedieners leicht möglich.
Das Zauberwort ist von <markus> schon beschrieben worden ... teure Sicherheitstechnik auf einen SPS- Eingang verdrahtet... 

Ich gehe jeden E-Plan bei Neu- Anlagen od. Umbauten durch... informiere mich, frage nach, was ich nicht weiß....
- ABER ich kaufe diese Anlagen ja nicht !
Ich kann nur nachbessern... ( Und @Markus... ich heule nicht !!! Mir geht es gut )

Ich bin vielleicht der Depp, der sich so nach und nach einmal durch die Maschinisten, einmal durch die Geschäftsleitung ( die nicht einen Sicherheits- Ing oder wenigstens Elektromeister beinhaltet) zu irgendwelchen Sachen hinreißen ließ, weil es produktionstechnisch Lichtjahre Unterschied bedeutet, ob ich mit einem Umbau / eine Optimierung einer bestehenden Anlage mit eigenem Personal und vorhandenen Mitteln fast 50% mehr produzieren kann oder...
- um das gleiche Ergebnis zu erreichen, mir eine weitere Anlage für ca. 8 Mille zu kaufen.
Mit dieser Anlage würde ich ein Produkt schaffen, welches ich dann auf der von mir erwähnten Anlage einfach weiter verarbeiten würde.
Ein verkaufbares Produkt würde diese Anlage nie produzieren.

 Instandhaltung verursacht Kosten und schafft kein verkaufbares Produkt.... (und ich bin sehr gern in der Instandhaltung als Elektriker in dieser Firma tätig)
Also macht man Kompromisse.

Es ist die Zwickmühle zwischen "Controlling" und meinem Beruf ( den ich sehr gern mache, es war immer mein Wunsch- Beruf !!! )
______________________________________________________________
P.S.: Für meinen 10-fach- Ablauf habe ich seit heute einen Auto-Dipl.Inge.
an meine Seite gestellt bekommen.
Mit dem habe ich heute schonmal die 1. Klarheiten beseitigt...  
Die komplette Polski- Steuerung ( hatte ich in einem anderen Strang beschrieben) wird hinfällig. Alle "normalen" Bedienfunktionen werden auf "seine" s7-3xx- CPU geschaltet... die Sicherheitsgeschichte arbeiten wir gemeinsam durch...   ( ich hab' die Wünsche, er kennt die Forderungen....  das läuft für mich optimal  )

MfG


----------



## Safety (18 Juni 2009)

*Mrl*

Hallo Mega_Ohm,
bitte sehe Dir mal diesen Link an
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/
und Informiere Dich erst mal genau! Ohne sich mit den entsprechenden Richtlinien die da sind MRL NRL BtrSichV EMV RL und Sicherheitsnormen 12100,60204,14121,13849,999 usw. zu beschäftigen wird es nicht gehen.
Dir muss schon klar sein das Rechtlich der Personenschutz über der Produktivität und Maschinenschutz steht! Die Maschinensicherheit ist ein Teil jeder Maschine genau so wie die SPS-Steuerung.
Es kommt auf das alter der Anlage an dann könnte diese kein CE gehabt haben, aber dann muss diese den mindest Anforderungen der BetrSichV 2008 entsprechen. 
Also nochmal da Ihr diese Maschine umgebaut hat müsst IHR eine Konformitätserklärung ausstellen! Ohne wenn und aber und natürlich eine Risikoana machen.


Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe geht der Werker in die Anlage und wenn er fertig ist da geht er raus und betätigt einen Taster
dann läuft da eine Gefährliche Bewegung ab. 
Die Gefahr ist wenn er in der Anlage steht und da was hantiert in diesem Zustand muss ein unerwarteter Anlauf SICHER verhindert werden. 
Das bedeutet deine Antrieb müssen jetzt Sicher aus sein nicht nur über die Normal SPS abgeschaltet, sondern über ein Sicherheitsbaustein. Ich werde auf deine Antworten am Wochenende nochmal genauer eingehen.

Aber ich kann Dir dann auch nur schreiben wie das aussehen muss!


----------



## mega_ohm (21 Juni 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Mega_Ohm,
> bitte sehe Dir mal diesen Link an
> http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/


Ich danke Dir für diesen Link, werde mich da mal "in Ruhe" heute und morgen hinein lesen.


> Ohne sich mit den entsprechenden Richtlinien die da sind MRL NRL BtrSichV EMV RL und Sicherheitsnormen 12100,60204,14121,13849,999 usw. zu beschäftigen wird es nicht gehen.


Ich stimme Dir in diesem Punkt zu... bin 100% Deiner Meinung.
Ohne Richtlinien, Normen funktioniert keine Rechtssicherheit für den Arbeitsausführenden... 
Zu TGL-Zeiten war das ganz eindeutig: Da wurde genau beschrieben,
wie welche Arbeit auszuführen ist ( z.B. bei einem Hausanschluß wurde der HAK, der mind. zu verwendende Leiterquerschnitt, der Biegeradius und die Ausführung der Verlegung in Wort und schematischer Darstellung aufgezeigt). Das wurde jedem Azubi so gelehrt und es wurde erwartet, daß eine fachgerechte Ausführung eben so, wie in der entsprechenden TGL beschrieben, aussieht.
Es gab kein Rumdeuteln, kein Interpretieren... dementsprechend fuhren Rechtsanwälte auch keinen Porsche.
Das hat m.M. nach nicht mit Denkfaulheit, fachlicher Unentschlossenheit o.ä. zu tun, sondern hat einen tatsächlichen Normen- Charakter.

Ich möchte meine persönliche Meinung zu all diesen von Dir genannten Richtlinien, Vorschriften und Normen erwähnen...
Das Ganze beschäftigt in einer mittelständischen Firma mind. 3 Leute, von denen einer Sicherheits- Inge ist - aber nur eine *beratende Tätigkeit hat *und 2 Leute, die einmal mit der Abrechnung des Berater- Honorars der Sich.-Inge bzw. mit dem Drücken der Kosten auf unter/ gegen NULL beschäftigt sind.
Danach gibt es noch 3 Leute, die jede Schraube zur Befestigung von eventl. Sich.-Technik hinterfragen... natürlich mit der 10-fachen Nachfrage, ob z.B. ein Lichtvorhang auch tatsächlich benötigt wird... wenn der vorher vorhandene und funktionierende, defekt ist.

In den vergangenen Tagen war ein Schulungsangebot zu einer neuen MRL bei mir im Postfach.... 
Ich konnte mich noch nicht durcharbeiten... aber beim "überfliegen" stand da was von "Maschinen für Eigenbedarf"... ( Änderungen / Umbauten innerhalb einer Firma)
Export / Verkauf von Maschinen etc... ist eigentlich nicht das Geschäft der Firma, in der ich AN bin.



> Dir muss schon klar sein das Rechtlich der Personenschutz über der Produktivität und Maschinenschutz steht! Die Maschinensicherheit ist ein Teil jeder Maschine genau so wie die SPS-Steuerung.
> Es kommt auf das alter der Anlage an dann könnte diese kein CE gehabt haben, aber dann muss diese den mindest Anforderungen der BetrSichV 2008 entsprechen.
> Also nochmal da Ihr diese Maschine umgebaut hat müsst IHR eine Konformitätserklärung ausstellen! Ohne wenn und aber und natürlich eine Risikoana machen.


Ich lese mich in den nächsten Tagen in die Bedingungen für eine Konformitäts- Erklärung rein.

Gerade eben habe ich 5 polski- Schaltschränke umgebaut... alle 5 hatten ein CE- Zeichen mit Konformitätserklärung... etc. 
- in allen 5 Schaltschränken wurde z.B. der N geschalten
- die Zuleitung wurde 4-adrig gefordert und auch so vedrahtet, obwohl bei uns überall TN-S-System anliegt, und man ohne Steuertrafo 230V Steuerspannung benötigt, (die man sich über ein erneutes "Aufteilen" des PE in 1x PE und 1x N gebastelt hat )
- Die Brücke zwischen PE und N wurde in der Aderfarbe "schwarz [blk]" verdrahtet
- obwohl man 24V für SPS, Steuerspannung 110V für Not-Aus benötigte (und dementsprechend verschiedene Spannungsebenen hatte), wurden *alle *Verdrahtungen, außer PE, in schwarz ausgeführt.
- der "Not-Aus" Taster (1 Öffner, kein PNOZ... hinter eine Selbsthaltung verknöpert... ) war so verschaltet, daß bei Fehlfunktion des "Steuerung- Ein"- Schlüsseltasters die Anlage nach dem Entriegeln des Not-Aus- Tasters selbsttätig wieder angelaufen wäre...
- an dem Schaltschrank war eine Schuko- Steckdose ohne FI installiert... (Bj. des Schaltschranks: 04/2009) 
>>>> Und da war ein CE- Zeichen dranne !!! 

Natürlich habe ich den ganzen Sch***ß auseinander gerissen...
Was hätte ich denn tun sollen ?? Mich in den Keller legen, nix gesehen... und warm zudecken ?
Und jetzt habe ich den Nachweis zu bringen... CE- Konformität ?

Wenn das meine Pflicht ist... dann werde ich sie *dieses* Mal zu 110% (!)
erfüllen... und danach werde ich nie wieder so genau hinsehen können...
=> Das kann niemals das Ziel von irgendwelchen Richtlinien sein.
Ich denke nicht, daß mir der Sachverstand und das Verantwortungsbewußtsein fehlt, um Sicherheit (zumindest nach besten Wissen und Gewissen) zu vertreten und zu bauen.


> Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe geht der Werker in die Anlage und wenn er fertig ist da geht er raus und betätigt einen Taster
> dann läuft da eine Gefährliche Bewegung ab.


Eine der gefährlichen Bewegung, die ich zu verantworten habe ist, das der Bediener gequetscht werden könnte, wenn dieser ASP automatisch fahren würde (!!)...
Bis jetzt muß er aus diesem Gefahren bereich raus... und einen Taster betätigen. (der aber nur über eine s7-3xx "abgefragt" wird)
Aber dann läuft die komplette Anlage sowieso im Automatik- Betrieb. Diese Gefährdung hatte ich aber in Kommentaren weiter oben ausführlicher erklärt.


> Die Gefahr ist wenn er in der Anlage steht und da was hantiert in diesem Zustand muss ein unerwarteter Anlauf SICHER verhindert werden.
> Das bedeutet deine Antrieb müssen jetzt Sicher aus sein nicht nur über die Normal SPS abgeschaltet, sondern über ein Sicherheitsbaustein. Ich werde auf deine Antworten am Wochenende nochmal genauer eingehen.


Dafür habe ich ja einen Schlüsselschalter (geschaltet über PNOZ)... Mit dem Schlüsselschalter bin ich sogar zu 75% der Meinung, das ein unbeabsichtigtes Wiedereinschalten - zumal nur nach dem Ausschalten UND danch folgendem Quittieren über den Reset des PNOZ die Anlage wieder gestartet werden kann - ich icht nur Mist "gebaut" habe.
Die Antriebe werden nach dem *händischen Betätigen* dieses Schalters gesperrt... aber diesen Schalter muß eben derjenige, der an der Anlage steht, betätigen... Sicherheitsmatten, Lichtschranken etc. gibt es eben NOCH nicht...
Aber ich habe den Weg, den ich anpeile, schon beschrieben. ( Schutzzäune zwischen den ASP, Si- Lichtvorhänge mit Muting- Funktion )


MfG


----------



## Safety (21 Juni 2009)

*Schrott*

Hallo Mega-ohm,


> Gerade eben habe ich 5 polski- Schaltschränke umgebaut... alle 5 hatten ein CE- Zeichen mit Konformitätserklärung... etc.
> - in allen 5 Schaltschränken wurde z.B. der N geschalten
> - die Zuleitung wurde 4-adrig gefordert und auch so vedrahtet, obwohl bei uns überall TN-S-System anliegt, und man ohne Steuertrafo 230V Steuerspannung benötigt, (die man sich über ein erneutes "Aufteilen" des PE in 1x PE und 1x N gebastelt hat )
> - Die Brücke zwischen PE und N wurde in der Aderfarbe "schwarz [blk]" verdrahtet
> ...


  Solche Unternehmen machen durch Dumpingpreise  unseren Maschinenbauern das Leben schwer und genau da müssen die Betreiber jetzt auch mal überlegen was Sie da kaufen! D.H. Du hast ja schon geahnt was da an einem Schrott kommt, warum hast Du dir nicht mal die Risikoanalyse  kommen lassen bzw. gefragt nach welchen  Normen diese Firma baut (kann man Firma sagen). Warum kauft Ihr so einen Schrott,  jetzt rüstest Du alles nach ist das dann Billiger? Ich kann Dir nur sagen Ihr hättet dies als Mangel an die Firma weiter reichen müssen. Durch deinen Eingriff hast Du jetzt den Schwarzen Peter und ja Du musst jetzt eine Konformitätserklärung erstellen und das wird nicht leicht da an dieser Maschine (hat diesen Namen eigentlich nicht verdient) weitere Mängel vorhanden sind. Ich verstehe Echt nicht euer Vorgehen, wieso greift Ihr da ein und verdonnert nicht diese Firma dazu alles richtig zumachen und haltet solange das Geld zurück. Wenn denen keiner ein Problem macht werden die nichts ändern! 

  Bei sowas bekomme ich einen extrem hohen Blutdruck!


----------



## TobiasA (21 Juni 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Mega-ohm,
> Solche Unternehmen machen durch Dumpingpreise  unseren Maschinenbauern das Leben schwer und genau da müssen die Betreiber jetzt auch mal überlegen was Sie da kaufen! D.H. Du hast ja schon geahnt was da an einem Schrott kommt, warum hast Du dir nicht mal die Risikoanalyse  kommen lassen bzw. gefragt nach welchen  Normen diese Firma baut (kann man Firma sagen). Warum kauft Ihr so einen Schrott,  jetzt rüstest Du alles nach ist das dann Billiger? Ich kann Dir nur sagen Ihr hättet dies als Mangel an die Firma weiter reichen müssen. Durch deinen Eingriff hast Du jetzt den Schwarzen Peter und ja Du musst jetzt eine Konformitätserklärung erstellen und das wird nicht leicht da an dieser Maschine (hat diesen Namen eigentlich nicht verdient) weitere Mängel vorhanden sind. Ich verstehe Echt nicht euer Vorgehen, wieso greift Ihr da ein und verdonnert nicht diese Firma dazu alles richtig zumachen und haltet solange das Geld zurück. Wenn denen keiner ein Problem macht werden die nichts ändern!
> 
> Bei sowas bekomme ich einen extrem hohen Blutdruck!



RICHTIG!!! *ACK*

Einen ehemaligen Kollegen von mir haben wir zum Arzt gefahren, weil am Motor der PE auf der Motorphase und die Motorphase auf dem Gehäuse lag. Die Inder sind schon lustige Typen. Pfusch ist nicht nur "unschön" sondern auch extrem gefährlich. Leider ist das den Herren aus dem Einkauf nicht immer so geläufig- ich hatte (und habe) den Ruf eines Korinthenkackers in dem Punkt. Aber dafür kann ich abends wenigstens beruhigt schlafen.
Lieber stehe ich vier Wochen länger beim Kunden, und es ist richtig, als irgendeinen Pfusch zu basteln. Wer im Einkauf spart und das auf Kosten der Sicherheit und/ oder Funktion- wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. Bei 'nen dicken Ar*** gehört 'ne dicke Hose.
Ich nehme solche Anlagen nicht in Betrieb, bevor ich nicht alle Mängel wirklich behoben weiß. Mein Chef sagt im Zweifelsfall "Naja, dafür hab' ich doch die Techniker- wie will ich als Chef denn alle Normen kennen?" und ich bin der, der mit allem Privatvermögen und seiner Freiheit haftet.
Lieber lasse ich mich kündigen und mache mich mit SPS-Programmierung, Instandhaltung und dem Einrichten von Robotern selbstständig, als irgendeinen Pfusch von Hintertimbuktu zu unterschreiben.

Der Instandhalter ist immer der letzte in der Kette. Der Techniker hintendran wird selten gefragt, wenn es um den Einkauf oder um Lasten- und Pflichtenhefte geht, aber er muss dann alles ausbaden. Das ist bei mir ja genauso...
Es geht nur über das Geld. Wenn der Produktionsausfall hinten genauso teuer wird wie was gescheites, gibt's das nächste Mal was gescheites. Oder der Lieferant tigert halt mit einem Trupp an und bringt's in Ordnung- wetten, dass die Anlage dann teurer wird?
Wir sind doch hier nicht in China, wo man die Leute beliebig ersetzen kann...

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## jabba (22 Juni 2009)

Ist ja alles richtig was Ihr hier anführt, aber dem Einkauf geht das am A.. vorbei.
Warum ?

Wenn da eine Konformitätsbescheinigung vorliegt, ist alles in Ordnung und basta.

Wenn Ihr so eine Maschine bekommt den Hersteller richtig unter Druck setzen. Notfalls den Vorgang an die Behörden melden, was aber nicht einfach ist , wenn Ihr die Maschine importiert und schon bezahlt habt, da ihr die Maschine dann selbst nicht mehr betreiben dürft.

Genau so wie beim Urheberrecht sehe ich in östlichen Staaten überhaupt kein Unrechtsbewusstsein wenn diese Vorschriften nicht eingehalten werden. Die nehmen wahrscheinlich irgendeine Konformitätsbescheinigung die denen in die Hände gefallen ist "Höh, was das, mach coppy", und dann kriegt man die mit der nächsten Maschine zurück.


----------



## TobiasA (22 Juni 2009)

Polen ist in der EU und damit voll haftbar für die CE-Sachen.

Aber das ist dann Sache des Einkaufs- ohne dass es finanzielle Folgen hat, ist es denen nämlich ziemlich wurscht.

Gruß, Tobias


----------

